# Macbook vs. windows laptop vor- nachteile



## XAbix (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Ich bin mir sicher das sowas schon oft angesprochen worden ist..

Aber ich spiele mit den Gedanken mir ein MacBook Pro 15 mit der gt 750er zuzulegen ...

Man kann einfach sagen was man will aber die MacBook Pro sind einfach einer der Schönsten und qualitativ hochwertigsten Notebooks auf den Markt .

Ums Geld geht's nicht so wirklich .... 
Klar für das Geld bekommt man Schon viel anderes ... 


Sache ist nur, bis jetz hatte ich nur mit Windows zu tun. Und mit Mac und dergleichen hab ich keine einzige Ahnung .

Ich habe jedoch schon gelesen das man bei dem macbook beide Betriebssysteme laufen lassen Kann...


Meine Grundfrage ist nun....
Was ist wirklich zu beachten bei dem Mac Betriebsystem ??

Wie ist's zu bedienen??

Klar Gaming mit der gt750 Grafikkarte ist sicher nicht Soooo der burner aber zu zocken hab. Ich meinen stand pc.. Paar Games werden schon funktionieren ... 


danke schon mal für die Antworten und bitte keine Sprüche wie , für was den ist alles ******** und braucht niemand .... 

Danke


----------



## Bevier (29. Dezember 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, qualitative Vorteile suchst du bei Apple innerhalb des Gehäuses nahezu vergeblich, die Technik entspricht komplett jedem vergleichbaren Windows-Laptop. Bis auf einen, vielleicht, entscheidenden Unterschied. Die Akkus der Mac-Books sind bisher unerreicht. Keine andere Marke kommt da heran. Sie laufen deutlich länger als die meisten anderen Systeme, und sie leben im Durchschnitt auch merklich länger.

Sonst ist Mac-OS nicht so wirklich anders als Windows, sieht man von dem unsäglichen Win8 ab. Microsoft hatte nicht umsonst das Apple-OS mit Windows kopiert. Und wenn es dir doch nicht passt, gibt es kein Hinderungsgrund nicht doch Windows zu nutzen. Denn wie bereits gesagt, ist die Hardware eh die selbe.


----------



## XAbix (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja das mit der Hardware hast du vollkommen recht. Drinnen werkelt fast das Gleiche wie bei einem 1000cad Windows Notebook.

Einzig aufrüsten ist nahezu unmöglich was ich gesehen habe..

Das Gehäuse des Notebooks ist doch auch sehr hochwertig.
Das Retina Display ist ja auch ein Traum wie ich beim testen festgestellt habe.

Die Akku Laufzeit hat mir der freundliche mit 8stunden angegeben ... Das Schaft nicht mal mein Firmen Laptop (dell latitude e6340) mit der großen Batterie inkl. Dem Batterie Slot pack.. Beim Film Schaun ist da nach ca. 5-6 schluss.


Noch dazu ist das MacBook ja extrem flach .



Nunja ok, das wird Dan hoffentlich ganz ok sein der Umstieg..

Wie siehts den mit der software aus die dabei ist ?
Viren program oder ähnliches ?


----------



## mazzilla (29. Dezember 2013)

HAllo XAbiX,

ich habe mir im Sommer dieses Jahres auch ein Macbook zugelegt  Zwar nur ein Macbook Pro Retina 13 Zoll aber ich bereue es echt nicht!
Vor allem der Akku ist einfach hammer, das Betriebssystem ist für einen normalen PC User auch sehr leicht zu benutzen  Hatte zuvor nur Windows PC und ein Windows Notebook.
Falls du auf dem Macbook Windows Spiele spielen willst, kannst du auch Kinderleicht per Bootcamp Windows installieren.
Ich bereue den Kauf auf keinen Fall, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Womit du sehr zufrieden sein wirst, ist die Qualität des ganzen Notebooks. Es passt einfach alles !


----------



## Hatuja (29. Dezember 2013)

Bevier schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, qualitative Vorteile suchst du bei Apple innerhalb des Gehäuses nahezu vergeblich, die Technik entspricht komplett jedem vergleichbaren Windows-Laptop.[...]



Ich schildere mal ein wenig aus den Erfahrungen, die ich beruflich mit MacBooks gemacht habe.

Die Gehäuse sind chic, wertig und gut verarbeitet, keine Spaltmaße oder ähnliches. Es passt einfach alles zusammen, da gebe ich euch allen Recht.
Aber was das Innere angeht, würde ich da sogar noch einen Schritt weiter als Bevier gehen.

Wir setzten bei uns im Institut nur Apple und Dell Computer ein und erfahrungsgemäß halten unsere MacBooks deutlich weniger lang als die Dell Notebooks. Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, haben wir glaube ich kein MacBook, dass nicht innerhalb des Garantiezeitraums mindestens einmal in der Reparatur war.
Die häufigsten Fehler bei uns sind Defekte der Buchsen (LAN, Displayport, Thunderbold, USB und Audio-Buchsen), Probleme mit dem Display (starke Verfärbung bei den Retina-Displays), spinnende Trackpads (bei den MacBook Airs) und sich bis in die Unendlichkeit drehende Weltkugeln beim Booten (Bootdevice wird nicht mehr gefunden, ob SSD oder LogicBoard defekt, weiß ich nicht).
Länger als 3 Jahre halten unsere kaum durch... und das bei Garäten für 2000€. Und da man nichts oder wenn nur sehr wenig selbst machen, kostet eine Reparatur nach der Gewährleistung auch gern mal mehr als ein neues MacBook. Akku-Tausch beim Fachhändler ~400€ (200€ für den Akku plus knapp 200€ für 2 Stunden Arbeitszeit).

Ein Dell-Akku kostet 80-90€, den man einfach hinten ins Gehäuse klickt! Auch das ersetzten einer SSD oder das Aufrüsten des Speichers ist bei Apple-Geräten extrem teuer und sehr kompliziert (oder noch teuerer wenn man es machen lässt).
Die unreparierbaren MacBook Airs lasse ich mal außen vor, denn da sind Windows Ultrabooks auch nicht besser.

Ich bin jetzt absolut kein Apple-Hasser oder ähnliches und ich arbeite auch gerne mit meinem Mac, aber das sind halt die Erfahrungen, die ich in letzter Zeit gemacht habe. Die letzten guten und robusten waren m.M.n. die 2008er MBPs, da war das Gehäuse nicht so wertig, dafür aber die Innereien um so besser.

Privat würde *ich* mir daher keines mehr anschaffen. Nicht nachdem die Qualität in den letzten Jahren so stark abgenommen und die Preise so sehr zugenommen haben!



> Viren program oder ähnliches ?



Ein Antiviren-Programm ist bei Macs nicht unbedingt nötig. Wenn du aber, des guten Gewissens halber, doch eins haben willst, gibt es die großen kostenlosen (Avira, Avast, ...) auch als Mac-Version.


----------



## XAbix (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Danke schon mal für die persönlichen Meinungen .


Das Apple so viele Probleme hat wusste ich garnicht ...

Aber da ich auch ein guter DELL kenner bin und auch weis wie manche Leute mit Firmen Laptops/Handys  umgehen weis ich wie schnell diese Defekt sind ..weil die meisten Leute einfach nicht drauf aufpassen weils ja eh der Firma gehöret .. 
(Ist halt meine persönliche Erfahrung )


Ich habe mir auch persönlich die DELL Laptops zurzeit genauer angesehen , neue latitude Serie sowie auch sie inspirion und XPS.

Aber die sagen mir optisch überhaupt nicht zu :-/..

Einzig mein Firmen dell ( latitude e6530) mit der nvs4200 würde mir ganz gut gefallen , aber erstens ist er als privat Notebook zu dick und vorallem auch nicht billig ..2.nd ist er einfach Nunja ohne pepp... Solide dick und funktionsfähig wenn man ihn so beschriebt..


Bzgl. Dem MacBook..
Die ganzen Störungen die du mir da aufgezählt hast die wurden alle nach Garantiezeit entdeckt ??


----------



## Hatuja (29. Dezember 2013)

XAbix schrieb:


> [...]Das Apple so viele Probleme hat wusste ich garnicht ... [...]


Nun, Apple ist meiner Ansicht nach halt kein Business-Geräte-Hersteller (mehr). Sieht man ja schon an der Geräteausstattung, keine entspiegelten Dispays mehr, keine Docking-Ports,... . Sie bauen halt Consumer-Geräte mit Consumer-Hardware und die hält auch nur so lange, wie Consumer-Hardware halt hält.



XAbix schrieb:


> [...]Aber da ich auch ein guter DELL kenner bin und auch weis wie manche Leute mit Firmen Laptops/Handys  umgehen weis ich wie schnell diese Defekt sind ..weil die meisten Leute einfach nicht drauf aufpassen weils ja eh der Firma gehöret ..
> (Ist halt meine persönliche Erfahrung )[...]



Ja, klar, da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Nur haben die meisten bei uns sowohl ein Apple, als auch ein Dell. Und ich denke, dass die Dells nicht vorsichtiger behandelt werden, als die Macs. Viel mehr andersherum, auch da bei einem defekten Dell am nächsten Tag der Techniker da ist (Business-Pro-Support). Einen Mac müssen wir einschicken und das dauert...
Die Geräte werden also ungefähr gleich viel genutzt, von daher finde ich, kann man das schon ganz gut vergleichen.
"Pro-Support" auf die Macs haben wir 2 Jahre. Halten tut ein MacBook bei uns ca. 3 Jahre. Danach ist eine Reparatur, im vergleich zu einem Neugerät, zu teuer. Nur in Ausnahmefällen wird dann halt nochmal Geld in die Hand genommen, wie z.B. bei der Sache mit dem Akku-Tausch, denn ich schon erwähnte.

Unsere Dell Geräte haben auch 2 Jahre Pro-Support. Klar treten bei denen auch Defekte auf. Aber im vergleich zu den Macs deutlich weniger. Nach spätestens 4 Jahren werden die Geräte bei uns abgeschrieben. Danach werden bei denen dann die Festplatten ausgebaut und an Mitarbeiter ausgegeben. Für ein Paar Euro kommt dann eine neue Platte rein, der Akku wird ggf. gewechselt und dann halten die auch noch ein paar Jahre. Bei den Macs müsstest du für einen "refurbish" richtig Geld in die Hand nehmen.



XAbix schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich habe mir auch persönlich die DELL Laptops zurzeit genauer angesehen , neue latitude Serie sowie auch sie inspirion und XPS.
> 
> Aber die sagen mir optisch überhaupt nicht zu :-/..
> ...



Vom Design her finde ich die Inspiron noch okay, bei den anderen muss ich dir aber zustimmen. Ich habe einen E6430 und vor allem beim Rahmen des Displays hätten sie noch viel Platz einsparen können... Dicke und Gewicht finde ich noch okay, ist halt ein Notebook und kein Ultrabook. Die alten Latitude Exx10er (e6410, o.ä) fand ich da noch deutlich schöner.



XAbix schrieb:


> [...]
> Bzgl. Dem MacBook..
> Die ganzen Störungen die du mir da aufgezählt hast die wurden alle nach Garantiezeit entdeckt ??



Nein. Die Displayprobleme traten meist innerhalb des ersten Jahres auf. Die defekten Touchpads bei den Airs waren meist auch noch innerhalb des Garantiezeitraumes. Bei den Anschlüssen gingen die häufig gebrauchten (Displayport, LAN, Thunderbold) oft auch innerhalb der Garantiezeit kaputt. Diese wurden dann repariert, aber irgendwann fingen dann die anderen Ports (USB, Audio) an, bzw. nach eine weile Gebrauch traten bei den reparierten auch wieder Wackelkontakte auf.


----------



## XAbix (4. Januar 2014)

So, habe mir nun einen besorgt ..
MacBook Pro 15" Retina 2,3ghz 512gb Flash und der gt750.

Bisheriger Eindruck ist erste klasse, ich habe mir auch das Apple care zugelegt, im Falle des Falles ..

Man kann wirklich sagen .. Mac ist anders 

Danke vielmals für die Kommentare .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (4. Januar 2014)

Schönes Gerät. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## iorael (4. Januar 2014)

Hatte es auch bis gestern werde mir jedoch jetzt das 13er holen da ich es zu überdimensioniert für meine Ansprüche empfand. Aber ein perfektes Gerät


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Januar 2014)

Viel Spass, ABER Mous ab und lass dich auf das Trackpad ein  es bietet viele Überraschungen


----------



## XAbix (5. Januar 2014)

Danke .



Ich persönlich finde den Mac einfach nur klasse ..


Apple hat mich echt auf meinen 3sinnen begeistert .

Augen - Retina 
Ohren - Lautsprecher 
Tasten - Qualität 

Die Leistung ist auch atemberaubend , und wenn ich meinen dell 6530 daneben vergleiche wirkt dieser primitiv und Steinzeit xD 


Die Maus war nur Übergangs weise , 
Habe mit eine razer orichi bluetooth mouse besorgt die ist ganz nett.

Habe mir auch die Magic Mouse angesehen und das trackpad , aber das gefiel mir nicht so :-/..


Ansonsten heiß es  reinlesen und lernen wie man MAC benutzt ..

Eine boot camp mit win7 habe ich mir schon gemacht .


Habt ihr welche Vorschlage??

Danke


----------



## R@ven (6. Januar 2014)

Hab auch seit Weihnachten das 15er Macbook und würde dir empfehlen ein paar Einstellungen am TouchPad vorzunehmen z.b Touch Klick und 2 Finger Doppelklick sowie markieren mit 3 Fingern das macht die Bedienung deutlich einfacher. 

Weiß garnicht wieso das nicht Standard mäßig drinnen ist, bei den normalen Einstellungen muss man sich ständig verrenken bei der Bedienung


----------



## XAbix (6. Januar 2014)

Wow siehe da, das wusste ich nicht , danke

Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren ..


----------

